# Billing for Stress Test done in Hospital by a PCP (Internal Medicine)



## nolagirl (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm doing research for a PCP (Internal Medicine). I'm not a biller, I'm an HCC ICD-9 coder, so any help would be greatly appreciated!

Scenario:

A PCP conducts a stress test at a hospital, which test he supervises, intereprets, and reports. No tracing was done.  Hospital owns the equipment. 

What CPT code(s)/modifier(s) should the PCP bill? 93015-26?  Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## ccda@charter.net (Feb 8, 2011)

*Stress Test*

supervision, interpretation and report  the code is 93015/22


----------

